# Cursor failure



## davparlr (Mar 10, 2022)

Every time I get on Vlad forum, my cursor fails. Bug?


----------



## fubar57 (Mar 10, 2022)

Pesky Russian hackers

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 11, 2022)

More likely hardware than software though could be you’ve been hacked by Russians…

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## R Leonard (Mar 11, 2022)

Cursor failure? I thought that was when I failed to say anything pleasant.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Thumpalumpacus (Mar 11, 2022)

Reinstall your mouse driver.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## at6 (Mar 11, 2022)

Thumpalumpacus said:


> Reinstall your mouse driver.


Or get a new mouse.


----------



## GrauGeist (Mar 12, 2022)

Just to recap on Dave's OP - the cursor is having issues on a particular thread on the site.
That indicates a possible server-side issue, not client-side (mouse or mouse driver).


----------



## Wurger (Mar 12, 2022)

Failure ... but what kind of this? Freezing, disappearing? When does it happen? What OS .. Win10? What net browser .. Firefox? Is an adblocker used?
More details can be helpful.



GrauGeist said:


> the cursor is having issues on a particular thread on the site.
> That indicates a possible server-side issue, not client-side (mouse or mouse driver).



If it is the server-side issue why nobody else reports that. My cursor works there fine. Anybody else has encountered the issue?

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Marcel (Mar 12, 2022)

GrauGeist said:


> Just to recap on Dave's OP - the cursor is having issues on a particular thread on the site.
> That indicates a possible server-side issue, not client-side (mouse or mouse driver).


Not really, the server does nothing to your mouse. It’s not a Remote Desktop, the browser runs on the client side, so is everything mouse related.
Further more, the server side code is the same for every thread, only difference between the threads is the content.

As it seems to be person specific, it could be an Ad messing up the browser, which in turn is clogging up the computer’s resources. But that’s pure speculation based on not enough info so I second Wojtek’s request for more info. We need OS, browser type and installed plugins and even then it will still be a wild guess as long as nobody else reports similar problems.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Thumpalumpacus (Mar 12, 2022)

Mouse problems are almost always on the end-user's platform.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## GrauGeist (Mar 12, 2022)

I have noticed recently, on this phone, that if a thread has a long series of replies (before it rolls over to the next page), I have to wait before my keyboard comes up (if I wish to reply) or being able to click on a link in one of the posts.

If a page in the thread only has several posts, there is no issue.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## davparlr (Mar 12, 2022)

I've been working all afternoon on the computer including this site and several post with no problems. I went back to Vlad to see if anyone had reported the same, I seem to remember one had, and within a couple of post, cursor control was lost. I have to power down to recover cursor.


----------



## Thumpalumpacus (Mar 12, 2022)

davparlr said:


> I've been working all afternoon on the computer including this site and several post with no problems. I went back to Vlad to see if anyone had reported the same, I seem to remember one had, and within a couple of post, cursor control was lost. I have to power down to recover cursor.



Installed Ad-Block Plus?


----------



## davparlr (Mar 12, 2022)

But why one site on one forum? Don't think I have added any Ad-Block Plus.


----------



## Thumpalumpacus (Mar 12, 2022)

davparlr said:


> But why one site on one forum? Don't think I have added any Ad-Block Plus.



Because if that page has an ad that is scripting your processor wrong it can interfere with other ops. The ad may only be on that thread for reasons of topic etc.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Marcel (Mar 13, 2022)

davparlr said:


> I've been working all afternoon on the computer including this site and several post with no problems. I went back to Vlad to see if anyone had reported the same, I seem to remember one had, and within a couple of post, cursor control was lost. I have to power down to recover cursor.


Did you try with another browser than your standard?


----------

